# gph (gallons per hour) for 30-gallon tank?



## TomRoach

Hi, I have four one-year-old wild goldfish in a 10-gallon tank. I'm moving them into a 30-gallon tank. I bought the AquaClear filter for 40 to 70 gallons because the woman at the pet store insisted I over-filter this 30-gallon tank for the goldfish. **The filter is rated at 300 gph (gallons per hour)** Is this too much or just right? Thank you everyone in advance! 

-Tom


----------



## tenaj-6

id say that should be ok. ul need the extra power because goldfish are messy eaters.


----------



## Guest

Wild goldfish, eh? They get huge and your 30 gallon tank won't last them too long. You're going to need a HUGE tank for four wild goldfish or a pond.

To answer your question, that filter is fine.


----------



## TomRoach

Thanks for your replies. Do you suggest a 37-gallon tank, then? I can't really do much more, such as 55-gallon at this time, due to space requirements of not having my own place yet. I was also considering returning the unopened AquaClear 70 filter and purchasing an Eheim, *or* using an Eheim propeller gear shaft in my AquaClear filter (I've read you can put the Eheim part into the AquaClear filter so it is nearly silent)--true?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## joe kool

might look at different fish then. Maybe something that stays under a couple inches or so adult size and a small group. 300 GPH is what I would call minimum filtration but I do african cichlids. I run the AC 110 on my 30 gal. 2 on my 55 and run a mag 350 and a sump filter flowing about 1100 gph on my 100 gal when it's up and running.


----------



## FishHead

Are the wild goldfish you speak of comets, koi, shubunkins?


----------



## Guest

They're just wild goldfish. All goldfish are the same species, the different kinds are just different breeds. (except you mentioned koi, which aren't goldfish. Just related).
They're just ugly goldfish, really, that get very large. Most don't have very pretty coloration...usually just a drab bronze color.
If you release any kind of goldfish, the offspring will eventually turn into a standard, ugly goldfish. That's why the US has a problem with wild goldfish, actually. They were released and started reproducing and flourishing.


----------



## FishHead

thanks Scuba. I never heard that term before.


----------



## lohachata

and the whole danged bunch of em are nothing more than mutated carp.........


----------



## Guest

Yeah, but many of them are dang pretty. 
I'm not a huge fan of the bubble-eye, fantail, lion head, double fin, swimming golf ball varieties, but I do love koi, shubunkins, and comets (sarasas especially).


----------



## FishHead

I love my lionheads and my black moor.


----------

